
Printing the contents of a C macro - luu
http://burgerbecky.livejournal.com/59928.html
======
vog
Great trick! Didn't know about this. This may be handy for debugging C macros,
as an alternative to run the preprocessor by hand over the whole source just
to see the expansion of a single macro.

------
billconan
This is so great! I wanted this since forever. That's been said, shouldn't
this be a compiler feature? print out macro at compile time for easy
debugging?

~~~
BruceIV
`gcc -E foo.c` will just run the pre-processor and print to stdout (including
expanding all the `#include`s, so it's a bit verbose).

